

I created a boredom killer - mahadazad
http://www.killmyboredom.com

======
dark_ph0enix
While the concept is not new (9gag gifs et al), it's always nice to find
something new. One criticism would have to be: really, to play the gif it
needs to open a new window? that's a shame

good work nonetheless

